# Kinda like the usual HD baseball game coverage thread



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

OK, I get it; DISH does not have enuff fulltime to cover all the baseball games every nite.

My question is there anyway you guys know of to find out much in advance if your team's game will be in HD or not? 
I've seen the guide do some weird things over the years in this situation.


----------



## pistolpete52 (Sep 3, 2010)

hoophead said:


> OK, I get it; DISH does not have enuff fulltime to cover all the baseball games every nite.
> 
> My question is there anyway you guys know of to find out much in advance if your team's game will be in HD or not?
> I've seen the guide do some weird things over the years in this situation.


I've got the same problem with basketball. It's a crapshoot on whether it will be in HD or SD.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Last year about 1 game a week was in SD. Had a few JIP games.

So far this year, and looking at the schedule for the coming week, there have been/will be more games in SD than HD. This is a step backwards.

My RSN is Cincinnati.

I don't like it but there is nothing I can do about it.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

That really blows.
In this day and age.... 
It's hard to wrap my head around such nonsense.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

brucegrr said:


> Last year about 1 game a week was in SD. Had a few JIP games.
> 
> So far this year, and looking at the schedule for the coming week, there have been/will be more games in SD than HD. This is a step backwards.
> 
> ...


Bruce, check this out regarding Reds games. http://www.redszone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88474


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Bruce, check this out regarding Reds games. http://www.redszone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88474


If I understand correctly what you are saying here there is a big difference between what FSN produces in HD and what _DISH passes along in HD_.

Do not confuse the two.
Still trying to find out what to expect; games have shown in the DISH guide in advance to be passed along in HD and then when that game comes along there have been times it was only shown in SD


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hoophead said:


> If I understand correctly what you are saying here there is a big difference between what FSN produces in HD and what _DISH passes along in HD_.
> 
> Do not confuse the two.
> Still trying to find out what to expect; games have shown in the DISH guide in advance to be passed along in HD and then when that game comes along there have been times it was only shown in SD


I was simply showing Bruce that a few Reds games weren't in HD at all and in SD only, so it's not Dish's fault for games on 4/5, 4/8, 4/9 and 4/13.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Any thoughts to my original thread post concern??:grin:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, I check the guide on the day of the event.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the link. This answers my concern. If they stick to one game a week in SD I am fine with it. I realize there is a capacity issue.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Kent Taylor said:


> Well, I check the guide on the day of the event.


That's all fine and well for most people, but I set up,via the DVR, Brewers' games for the week come Sunday nights and have to go by what it 'grabs' at that time...so, what has happened when I get home late from work is that sometimes I wont get the game at all because in the meantime the guide went from a HD channel like 444HD only to 446 SD so at worst I get no game recorded or sometimes at best SD vice HD


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Set up two timers; one for SD and one for HD.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

But that uses up tv1 and 2, Kent. 
wife usually watches some live tv in the evening while I am at work.
How does a person work around that problem now?


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

You (in the morning?) or she (as needed?) could skip the unneeded recording.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Wasn't there going to be a bird going up to alleviate this type of problem soon?


----------



## azjimbo (Jun 4, 2010)

"DISH Network L.L.C., the leader in international programming in the United States, today announced that it is the only television provider in the U.S. to broadcast the entire Indian Premier League (IPL) cricket tournament, including playoffs and finals in high definition, for the next four seasons. "

Guess now we know why the RSNs don't have the MLB games in HD now, Charlie needed the bandwidth for _cricket_.


----------



## pistolpete52 (Sep 3, 2010)

azjimbo said:


> "DISH Network L.L.C., the leader in international programming in the United States, today announced that it is the only television provider in the U.S. to broadcast the entire Indian Premier League (IPL) cricket tournament, including playoffs and finals in high definition, for the next four seasons. "
> 
> Guess now we know why the RSNs don't have the MLB games in HD now, Charlie needed the bandwidth for _cricket_.


Geez.....I can't wait for that! Thanks Charlie.....I buy the NBALP package and get most games in SD, and you're going to broadcast Indian cricket in HD. How about the Pago Pago Tiddly Winks League in HD also.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Bruce, check this out regarding Reds games. http://www.redszone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88474


So some Reds games will not be in HD for anybody, cable or sat, due to lack of capacity!?! What happened to that glut of fiber optic bandwidth? Are they back to distributing strictly via satellite?

It's a shame that the two teams could not share video capacity and just add the unique announcer's audio for every game. Granted it takes away the producer's ability to focus on what they want to show on the screen, but it's better than SD only in this day and age.

So, at least in the Reds case, don't blame E*. Unless you want a 4x3 screen with side bars on your HD feed like I saw one day last year off FSN Detroit HD.


----------



## EntropyByDesign (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm surprised no one mentioned this, but the Dish Network website has a 5-day game finder with columns that indicate whether the game is in HD and blacked out.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/sports/WheresMyGame/Default.aspx


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

BINGO!!
That's what I'm talking about
You are the man!


----------



## tomtb (Jul 15, 2003)

Even if game is listed on the guide as HD, DISH may not broadcast the whole game in HD. This week a Braves game that started at 9:10 pm was not picked up by the HD channel until 10:00 pm.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

tomtb said:


> Even if game is listed on the guide as HD, DISH may not broadcast the whole game in HD. This week a Braves game that started at 9:10 pm was not picked up by the HD channel until 10:00 pm.


Hey, I can live with that little inconvenience.....I'm guessing, in the guide, that game may have been listed as 'Jointed in Progress.'


----------



## tomtb (Jul 15, 2003)

hoophead said:


> Hey, I can live with that little inconvenience.....I'm guessing, in the guide, that game may have been listed as 'Jointed in Progress.'


There was no "joined in progress" message.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

I cannot recall that ever happening but thanx for the heads up, tom


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

This is ridiculous in this day and age. Indefensible, obviously, because no one has came to this thread to do so.


----------

